# 4x4 1000 watt light?



## spacepickle (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a 4 x 4 tent for flowering with a 1000 watt hps. This was given to me as a package. Everything I'm reading is talking about a 400 or 600 watt light in the same area. Is the 1000 over kill or will it be ok? Would I be farther ahead with the cost of operation going down or should I stay with the 1000 watt? Any help would be greatly appriciated, thank you!


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 19, 2011)

1000 will be great as long as you keep the temps down. A 1,000 watt in a 4x4 tent is still putting out fewer lumens per square foot than sunlight on a sunny day at 10,000 lumens per square foot.

-SSF-


----------



## spacepickle (Apr 19, 2011)

I do have a pretty good ventilation set up now and the temp has been good. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 19, 2011)

1000 all the way!


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 19, 2011)

I will go the opposite. I would go with a 600. Easier to cool, cheaper overall and I am betting unless you are highly skilled grower, your yield will be roughly the same, give or take. I just set up 32sq ft with 2, 1k's and if I didnt already have the set up, I would get 2, 600's instead, digi, dual arc bulbs. GL


----------



## Roddy (Apr 19, 2011)

If I am reading you already own the 1000, keep it and have fun!


----------



## Locked (Apr 19, 2011)

My main flower tent is a 4x4 with 6.5 feet of height....
First time I flowered in it I ran one 600w HPS and quickly found out i needed more lumens to properly utilize the whole tent. A 600w HPS will work but you will have to keep the plants huddled under the light. Anything along the outer edge will not get proper light. I started running a 1000w in there and things improved greatly....either way you will have to be able to control the heat.
I have a 600w in a cool tube and a 400w in a standard reflector...I am starting to struggle a bit with temps as it gets warmer outside. Proper ventilation is going to be a must....jmo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 19, 2011)

I would also recommend running the 1000W.  I run 2 600W in a room 3 x 6.5 (19.5 sq ft) and IMO, it is not overkill.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 15, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I have a 600w in a cool tube and a 400w in a standard reflector...I am starting to struggle a bit with temps as it gets warmer outside. Proper ventilation is going to be a must....jmo



I will use this setup for future winter grows but with two cooltubes. Think that for light penetration is best to have two lamps ( 600w+400w ) then just one ( 1000w ) in a 4x4 tent ?


Sorry for the edit ... Had the wrong quote :doh:


----------



## Rusty Gribble (May 15, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> I will use this setup for future winter grows but with two cooltubes. Think that for light penetration is best to have two lamps ( 600w+400w ) then just one ( 1000w ) in a 4x4 tent ?
> 
> 
> Sorry for the edit ... Had the wrong quote :doh:



in my 4x4 i usually just run a 600w in a cooltube, but when i get plants in there wall to wall i fire up a 400w in a cooltube. not sure if its better or worse than just having a 1000w, but i like my setup.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 15, 2011)

Rusty Gribble said:
			
		

> in my 4x4 i usually just run a 600w in a cooltube, but when i get plants in there wall to wall i fire up a 400w in a cooltube. not sure if its better or worse than just having a 1000w, but i like my setup.



Any pic to share ?


----------



## Rusty Gribble (May 15, 2011)

ill take some tonight. stay tuned.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 15, 2011)

:aok:


----------



## Rusty Gribble (May 15, 2011)

heres the setup. although both of the cooltubes are setup, im currently only running the 600w light, no point wasting electricity when theres vacancy in the tent. 

by the way, i got a 424 cfm 6" fan on the outside of the tent.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 16, 2011)

That was what i was thinking. Thanks a lot.


----------



## OGKushman (May 16, 2011)

just to let you know rusty, a filter on the outside being blown through guarantees that any leaks in the hoods and ducting wont matter because the filter is at the end of the system.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 16, 2011)

Rusty Gribble said:
			
		

> heres the setup. although both of the cooltubes are setup, im currently only running the 600w light, no point wasting electricity when theres vacancy in the tent.
> 
> by the way, i got a 424 cfm 6" fan on the outside of the tent.


 
I'm thinking in put the 400 watts working only for some hours, like 3 hours 600 w, 6 hours 600 w + 400 w, 3 hours 600 w. 

But i also need to buy a oscilating fan so it can be possible.


----------



## johnstreet (May 17, 2011)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> 1000 all the way!


 
Ya but what size should the room be ..I need to make a space for a 1000 hps and keep the spacesize as small as possible while allowing for the most plants so the the heat bill can be minimized when temperatures are cool.  

How many plants can i get under this with a 22"inch reflector?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 23, 2013)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> just to let you know rusty, a filter on the outside being blown through guarantees that any leaks in the hoods and ducting wont matter because the filter is at the end of the system.




^yup!


I would rather run a 1 k in a 4x4... Jmo


----------

